# An Early Happy Christmas *Pic Heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

WARNING: Cuteness Overload....
My 7 little munchkins said they would like to send a Happy Christmas to everyone before the other bunnys 
So being the nice mummy that I am, I did Christmas photo's today, 2 weeks before Christmas...

Jana

























Darwin

























Kimba (who is very hard to get a good photo of) 

















Rascal

















Mclaren

















Marley

















Gypsy

























And a Happy Christmas from me aswell, so they say 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

That's so cool!! Happy Christmas little munchkins and Heidi!! Xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwww scwummy bunnies!!! :thumbup1: The first one of Kimba is adorable


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww lovely pics :thumbup: Marley is posing so well  

Happy Christmas to all of you bunnehs and you too Heidi from me and my gang  xx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I love it! Hoppy Christmas little buns!

Darwin looks a little disapproving about his hat :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Just realised I missed out the group photos (well, my attempts at group photo's!) I gave up after these few!

Jana messed up!








I messed up!








Kimba messed up!








Kimba again!








Kimba half messed up, not a bad photo! Can see the food to bribe them to stay still!









*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Aww bless them, Marley and Gypsy do not look impressed :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Soooooo cute! Happy Christmas to you guys too!

Please keep your fingers crossed that my Christmas wish comes true....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Aww bless them, Marley and Gypsy do not look impressed :lol:


Lol, they were pretty good to be honest! I think the fact that they had banana chips had something to do with it! Darwin was possibly the worst grump which I didnt expect!

*Heidi*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww cutest christmas photos ever, you so need to make them into xmas cards!
Those hats are so sweet.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous photographs! I think somebody had a lot of fun taking these


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

This post needs to come with a "cuteness overload" warning! :biggrin:

Love it!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Aawww cutest christmas photos ever, you so need to make them into xmas cards!
> Those hats are so sweet.


Lol, I did xmas cards last year from moonpig but I dont really have anyone to give cards to! I also didnt want to give them to people if I thought they would chuck them away!!! Still got some of last years but I seem to have put them in a "safe" place!



Hel_79 said:


> Gorgeous photographs! I think somebody had a lot of fun taking these


Lol, I did but they big Diva's and need bribing to do anything!



Adam942 said:


> This post needs to come with a "cuteness overload" warning! :biggrin:
> 
> Love it!


Hmm, may edit post, good point 

*Heidi*


----------

